# The idea of seasonal DIY's being in Balloon Gifts only is bad



## iamjohnporter67 (Nov 25, 2020)

Okay let me just say this and I'm sure I'm not the only one who struggled with this but I need to express something. The idea of putting season diys in Balloon Gifts only is a really bad idea. I mean seriously I spent the entire month looking for seasonal and mush diys but I could never find them. I asked my friends if they had it but they too were having the same issues. So I just said "screw it" and went on sites that do trading and asked anyone if they have any mush diys or seasonal diys they did. Sure I spent like hundreds of nook mile tickets but I had to do it because my insanity was just gone from me. This would not bother me so much if we can get seasonal DIYS from DIY Bottles and Villager Crafting. I am not sure who said you can get it from them but I find that hard to believe. I hope I'm not the only one thats feeling this way.


----------



## Vonny (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah especially since you can get duplicates AND three different events going on at once.  It’s ridiculous.   Also for anyone that doesn’t know today is the last day you can get maple leaf DIYs I don’t see why there isn’t widespread panic going on on the forum.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Nov 25, 2020)

Vonny said:


> Yeah especially since you can get duplicates AND three different events going on at once.  It’s ridiculous.   Also for anyone that doesn’t know today is the last day you can get maple leaf DIYs I don’t see why there isn’t widespread panic going on on the forum.


I know people say "Well just do the Balloon Farm Trick" but even that takes hours and hours to do and I already burned myself out from doing that method.


----------



## moo_nieu (Nov 25, 2020)

it's definitely frustrating if you want to craft everything :c 
maybe they don't want us to get of all the diys too quickly? I've accepted that there might be a few recipes i have to wait until next year for


----------



## Sheando (Nov 25, 2020)

And not only does it take forever and you always miss recipes, they are the SEASONAL recipes, so the whole idea is that you have ten days to get all the Christmas recipes before actual Christmas takes place.  It takes a month to collect fall recipes and then what happens? Winter! You don’t get to even start collecting until the brief window of time that was designed to aesthetically match those recipes has already begun. Why don’t we collect next season’s recipes this season or something like that?


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 25, 2020)

Vonny said:


> Yeah especially since you can get duplicates AND three different events going on at once.  It’s ridiculous.   Also for anyone that doesn’t know today is the last day you can get maple leaf DIYs I don’t see why there isn’t widespread panic going on on the forum.



This isn't entirely true. You have a much higher chance of getting a unique, unknown seasonal DIY compared to getting a duplicate.

15% unique, 5% chance at duplicate. But yeah, autumn definitely has a lot of seasonal DIY overlap going on.


----------



## coldpotato (Nov 25, 2020)

I agree it's a bad idea. I prefer learning new DIYS from my villagers and think they should always keep that as an option!
Thankfully I traded for most of the seasonal DIYS earlier this year. It was a little pricey but worth it to not be stressed out lol.


----------



## Vonny (Nov 25, 2020)

iamjohnporter67 said:


> I know people say "Well just do the Balloon Farm Trick" but even that takes hours and hours to do and I already burned myself out from doing that method.


Whats the farm trick?


----------



## Limon (Nov 25, 2020)

Getting diy recipes would be 1000 times easier if villagers would give them to you. It sucks not being able to get all the diys unless you trade; balloon farming is boring and chances are you're not even going to get what you want. I'm looking at you iron nuggets and clay.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Nov 25, 2020)

Vonny said:


> Whats the farm trick?


Its basically running back and forth around your beach where balloons frequently spawn it takes like 5 to 10 minutes for a balloon spawn and you need to hear the wind noise when you know a Balloon is coming. Again it still takes long to do that.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 25, 2020)

I have 50 maple leaves but didn't get any of the maple DIYs and I feel like I wasted so much pointless time farming 

Honestly can't believe they made it this hard, it's awful!


----------



## Slaxmax (Nov 25, 2020)

I have a friend who plays every day and hasn't found a single fall recipe. I came on here to find them for her. it's ridiculous tbh.


----------



## Minou (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah I wish they made it easy like getting the spooky DIYs or easter ones...
I had better chances getting the tree's bounty series. Any seasonal recipes after that I rarely get if not at all. Granted, I've never been actively on the lookout for balloons at the beaches. I usually just pop balloons as they come by while doing stuff around the island. 
So far my thought process has been consistently : see a thread on the forum selling seasonal recipes -->  try to get as much recipes as possible by myself to save on TBT--> give up eventually after noticing how scarce they are --> go back to the thread and ends up spending a lot of TBT on the recipes I haven't gotten yet which is like 90% of them lol


----------



## Uffe (Nov 25, 2020)

It would be nice to get them through bottles or villagers as well and not just the balloons. This was a big issue during Bunny Day, because at the same time there were cherry blossom DIYs and Bunny Day DIYs in the Northern Hemisphere. I don't know if the Southern Hemisphere had this issue with two seasonal items coming through. I just check the east or west coast of the island every four minutes. So a time like 7:04 am or 7:09 am, or 7:14 or 7:19 am. I've been successful at getting mush DIYs like this, but I still have a few more to get.


----------



## xara (Nov 25, 2020)

agreed! the only time that i attempted to obtain seasonal diys by myself was during cherry-blossom season and with how frustrating and gruelling it was, i’ve refrained from doing it again and instead took to just buying what i need from others ^^


----------



## Bioness (Nov 26, 2020)

iamjohnporter67 said:


> Its basically running back and forth around your beach where balloons frequently spawn it takes like 5 to 10 minutes for a balloon spawn and you need to hear the wind noise when you know a Balloon is coming. Again it still takes long to do that.



If you are lucky with spawns. If unlucky a balloon may not spawn for 30 minutes. I usually did it while watch tv or something. Not exactly fun, but if you can multitask it isn't too much.


----------



## WynterFrost (Nov 26, 2020)

I found literally no cherry blossom DIY's. I thought I would get some from villagers like the halloween items but nope


----------



## ceribells (Nov 26, 2020)

I think we should get them by collecting the materials, like when you pick up a gold nugget and your character comes up with the idea for the King Tut mask, or when you fish up recycling. You have to farm ingredients anyway, which are rare enough. And it makes sense for your character to think of things to make with acorns as they're picking up acorns. You'd still be exerting effort, but it wouldn't be so punishingly random.
Maybe in combination with balloons and villagers giving recipes, so they can be farmed by those who are inclined to do so.


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Nov 26, 2020)

It seemed much easier to get the first fall series (fall's bounty?) than the mushroom and maple series.  Those were hard and required really searching for balloons rather than just popping the ones you happened to notice.


----------



## deleted (Nov 26, 2020)

I was just thinking about this today! I’m still mad that cherry blossom season and bunny day festivities happened at the same time!


----------



## McMuffinburger (Nov 26, 2020)

This game mechanic is honestly just ruining the game for me and I just haven’t participated in any events or even boot my game up since the summer  I’m a lazy bare minimum player


----------



## Korichi (Nov 26, 2020)

I agree! I wish we could get seasonal DIYs from villagers or bottles, that would make it a little less harder... I spent just an hour farming for balloons two days ago and I was incredibly lucky to just get one mush DIY.


----------



## mollyduck (Nov 26, 2020)

I got them after many hours of balloon grinding. Not impossible but definitely not fun, they really should have raised the drop rate at least for maple leaf season.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Nov 26, 2020)

It's annoying yeah


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 26, 2020)

I have literally spent hours on Animal Crossing looking for Spring DIY’s (it is spring in my country at the moment) and I’ve had no luck it seriously annoys me that when I see a balloon it’s just bells or furniture items that I already have  I just end up buying them here cause I am getting that annoyed.


----------



## Slaxmax (Nov 26, 2020)

Uffe said:


> It would be nice to get them through bottles or villagers as well and not just the balloons. This was a big issue during Bunny Day, because at the same time there were cherry blossom DIYs and Bunny Day DIYs in the Northern Hemisphere. I don't know if the Southern Hemisphere had this issue with two seasonal items coming through. I just check the east or west coast of the island every four minutes. So a time like 7:04 am or 7:09 am, or 7:14 or 7:19 am. I've been successful at getting mush DIYs like this, but I still have a few more to get.


I totally agree. Plus too many eggs XD


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Nov 26, 2020)

I've never had issues collecting the seasonal DIYs from balloons. I would always just pop balloons during normal gameplay and I'd have them all usually within a few days. Now when fall came, and I was getting evicted and had less time to play, I was finding it much much harder. I'm still missing some mushroom DIYs, and I even resorted to doing the balloon trick because I don't play enough to just pop balloons leisurely as I play to get them all anymore. It's been annoying. I think under normal circumstances, I wouldn't have been stressed at all or worried about missing any, but having a limited time to play now, I do find myself in a bit of a panic since I don't want to wait another year. I don't time travel, and I don't want to trade for seasonal recipes  so hopefully I can get the rest soon. I think I only need 4 more.


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 26, 2020)

Whenever I farm balloons I get a whole lot of trash
Whenever I just terraform for a few hours I get like 4 seasonal DIYs
I heard someone say that they only got one DIY per hour
Maybe that's why it's so grind-y
If you only pop one balloon an hour maybe it's better? Maybe it's not RNG?


----------



## zumhaus (Nov 26, 2020)

I get it's meant to be a grind, but the RNG on a balloon spawning in the first place, on top of the ≥20% chance of a DIY drop, adds up to a very not-fun grind.
In retrospect, I'm beyond relieved I got a jump on the Festive series way back in June because I'm going to be busy next month, and I don't think I could handle any more balloon farming after all this autumn mayhem.
I'm saying this as someone who was lucky enough to finish my autumn set and then stick it out for a friend!  

Just some ideas I'm putting out there for balloon adjustments:
-An old-fashioned Wisp mechanic for getting an uncatalogued item from the furniture/clothes, perhaps once they drop to 5%. I'm very sick of foreign-variant gold Simple Panels when I'm just missing the silver variant 
-No pine cone/acorn interference in November. Delegate them to villagers or the beach as a second chance by this point!
#nomoretreesbountylittletrees

This has been a ramble by a tired balloon hunter. Happy Turkey Day to you all.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 26, 2020)

You are more likely to get DIYs on the first 10 balloons you pop. More than that, you're more likely to get clay, iron nuggets and gold.

Whenever a new season begins, I try to collect at least 2-3 DIYs a day. That way, I slowly collect them all.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 26, 2020)

I work full time so when I get home the last thing I want to do is chase balloons up and down the beach for hours on end. I haven't got a single mush DIY this whole month.


----------



## tajikey (Nov 26, 2020)

I didn't do too bad getting all the recipes from the balloons, but I do agree that having more sources would be a good thing.



Rosch said:


> You are more likely to get DIYs on the first 10 balloons you pop. More than that, you're more likely to get clay, iron nuggets and gold.
> 
> Whenever a new season begins, I try to collect at least 2-3 DIYs a day. That way, I slowly collect them all.


Isn't the rate of return still 15%, regardless of which number balloon you've shot down?


----------



## Splinter (Nov 26, 2020)

I like this mechanic because it keeps balloons useful & relevant, they were boring and skippable in previous games after a while. The balloon furniture in New Leaf was horrendous.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 26, 2020)

I agree. I wish there were other ways to access those DIYs in game. Balloons are too unreliable. I ended up buying the DIYs on here for tbt.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 26, 2020)

I don't get why the devs want to encourage us to just run up and down pointlessly for hours. That's not real gameplay, it's time wasting! Didn't the villagers in the old games tell you after a while that you should take a break? Well now they don't want us to ever have a break


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 26, 2020)

I much prefer having something to work towards for the balloons.

Balloons are handled way better then they were in New Leaf.

Though I guess there could be more options as well.


----------



## jenikinz (Nov 26, 2020)

I haven't gotten any of the mush or maple leaf diys other than what Isabelle gives. I am pretty fed up with this diy system. Yeah I get they don't want to make it too easy, but this grinding for peanuts is worse. I have a job already and don't need one in my GAME. I don't have that kind of time.


----------



## visibleghost (Nov 26, 2020)

balloon hunting for diys really is the worst. and like half or more of the time you get clay or an ugly shirt instead. like, should it really take hours upon hours to find like 3 mush diys? so annoying


----------



## BalloonFight (Nov 26, 2020)

Completely agreed. Seasonal DIYs in balloons is one of the worst and most annoying aspects of RNG in the game. The possibility (and quite high chance) of getting duplicates rather than a guaranteed new seasonal DIY is the cherry on top lol


----------



## Splinter (Nov 26, 2020)

It's just Nintendo's way of trolling people who want everything instantly.


----------



## Uffe (Nov 26, 2020)

Slaxmax said:


> I totally agree. Plus too many eggs XD


I don't know about everybody else, but I enjoyed Bunny Day. I just wish the DIYs for both seasonal items were better balanced or something. Having the cherry blossom DIYs would have been nice, but they weren't something I was going to use, so I'm not upset.


----------



## moonlights (Nov 26, 2020)

agreed. and those with limited timeframes to obtain them in make the process more frustrating when you're only getting mats/misc furniture and clothing. I was lucky enough to obtain the mush series relatively quickly but farming balloons is so tedious


----------



## tigris713 (Nov 26, 2020)

Yeah I just gave up searching and traded for my diys. I didnt even know you could only get them from balloons for the longest time!! And really, how is one to know? Seasonal diys should be cycled into the villagers crafting pool so its possible you can get the diys from them as well!


----------



## Corrie (Nov 26, 2020)

Yeah I've given up searching on my own and just look up a list of all of them, pick the ones I want and then buying them online.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Nov 26, 2020)

I only got two from balloons -- the forest floor and mushroom wand. Everything else I purchased here, with TBT.

I didn't have this much trouble getting the acorn DIYs either -- I managed to get all of those within a week or two. So I'm not sure what's up with this event... what I do know is I'm kind of sick of balloon grinding.


----------



## Pintuition (Nov 26, 2020)

Honestly I never got all the mush and maple leaf DIYs. I really don’t like gathering them from balloons only. Several days I farmed balloons for hours and walked away with one or two a session. It kind of feels unfair that they do that, especially since it’s not consistent across all events. Even with time travel I doubt I’ll be able to go back and get everything I need without a huge amount of effort. As soon as I see “balloon” I’m cruising the forum to buy it from someone instead!!


----------



## Barney (Nov 26, 2020)

Sheando said:


> And not only does it take forever and you always miss recipes, they are the SEASONAL recipes, so the whole idea is that you have ten days to get all the Christmas recipes before actual Christmas takes place.  It takes a month to collect fall recipes and then what happens? Winter! You don’t get to even start collecting until the brief window of time that was designed to aesthetically match those recipes has already begun. Why don’t we collect next season’s recipes this season or something like that?



100% this.

Those Halloween DIYs are great, but they're redundant as soon as the day itself passes. If I could've fully decorated my island in the weeks leading up to Halloween, that would've been really cool, but instead I had the pumpkin carriage out for a few hours, then put it in storage until next October!

It's the same with each season - so frustrating!


----------



## udinafrog (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm missing some of them. Thinking about trading to get them, time travel and grind for balloons again or just wait for next year. I got the ones I wanted for decorating, anyway.


----------



## Solio (Nov 26, 2020)

What? You dont have fun chasing after balloons all day? You dont want to camp at the beach, obsessively staring at the sky? You actually want to use these items to decorate your island for the occasion _before_ it's practically over?
Hold on, I'll pass the note to the devs... 

Seriously though, who thought this was okay? It makes no sense!


----------



## Fantasyland (Nov 26, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> This isn't entirely true. You have a much higher chance of getting a unique, unknown seasonal DIY compared to getting a duplicate.
> 
> 15% unique, 5% chance at duplicate. But yeah, autumn definitely has a lot of seasonal DIY overlap going on.


This is interesting! I wonder where you got this data? I'm relieved to see there's a lower chance of getting a duplicate, but I wonder how it counts duplicates - do you need to have learned the recipe, or have picked up the recipe? Would it be affected by purchasing a recipe from another player? 

But, on the topic of the thread, I wish a DIY recipe would pop out of either a rock, tree, or fishing once a day. Some other way to get them would be great, especially seasonal ones. But at the same time, I enjoy the rarity! I don't want it to be too easy to get them.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 26, 2020)

Fantasyland said:


> This is interesting! I wonder where you got this data? I'm relieved to see there's a lower chance of getting a duplicate, but I wonder how it counts duplicates - do you need to have learned the recipe, or have picked up the recipe? Would it be affected by purchasing a recipe from another player?
> 
> But, on the topic of the thread, I wish a DIY recipe would pop out of either a rock, tree, or fishing once a day. Some other way to get them would be great, especially seasonal ones. But at the same time, I enjoy the rarity! I don't want it to be too easy to get them.



I made a thread a few days ago complaining about my terrible luck and someone put an image of data showing balloon contents and how they worked. I just relayed that information. XD


----------



## maria110 (Nov 26, 2020)

iamjohnporter67 said:


> I know people say "Well just do the Balloon Farm Trick" but even that takes hours and hours to do and I already burned myself out from doing that method.



I agree.  Also, I hate when I have to swim around for an hour to find a scallop to get Pascal to show up.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 26, 2020

I think I have all the mush, maple, pine cone, and acorn DIYs now but it took forever.  Also, I haven't been seeing duplicates like I did for past seasons, so I haven't had any to give to friends.


----------



## Etown20 (Nov 26, 2020)

I agree the balloon DIYs are bad, I also think the whole DIY system is flawed in general. I continue to get multiple duplicate DIYs a day from villagers and bottles when I am still missing around 100 DIYs, and that's after playing almost every day for 8 months.

Like the color locked furniture and Nook Miles items, it doesn't seem possible to get all the DIYs without trading, which is a bummer. If the game was going to be so insistent on trading, there should be some kind of in-game marketplace.


----------



## Manah (Nov 26, 2020)

It's fine (mostly) for the ones that last the entire season, fall was the first time I had trouble due to the mushroom set taking up a whole month. The short ones are just bad.


----------



## Zane (Nov 26, 2020)

Yep I’m done done done with the balloons, in all of Fall with all my farming I managed to get 2 Mushroom and 1 Maple leaf recipe. Gave up and bought all the missing ones and was much happier. Later that day I *finally* got another DIY from a balloon... and it was a duplicate of the one maple leaf recipe I already got. I was spared a mighty rage that day.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm getting some horrible flashbacks from the cherry-blossom event, where I spent hours over hours running around my island to find balloons and ending up getting only two DIYs, while also getting spammed by those dumb Bunny Day balloons the whole time. I was not able to get all cherry-blossom DIYs, even if I shoot down every single balloon I spotted. I fully agree that this way of obtaining DIYs is pretty frustrating, at some point I just buy the items rather than spending time on balloon hunting with little to no result whatsoever.


----------



## saucySheep (Nov 26, 2020)

haha,ahahaha,ahsdfiuasfa

no, you're not alone, homie........

I utterly DESPISE the balloon DIYs with every ounce of my 111.7 pound being, with every atom in my body... it's just... WHAT THE HECK.

I literally only collected 2 mush DIYs and 1 maple leaf DIY. 

If they want to implement the stupid crafting mechanics into the game, why the hell would they make it so damn hard?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Nov 26, 2020)

While annoying, I'm not looking forward to the snowmen diy. That seems a little less reliable.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 26, 2020)

Truly frustrating. Especially since each balloon can contain anything else other than a DIY recipe.


----------



## dillydely (Nov 26, 2020)

It's so exhausting, I honestly 100% wish we could get DIYs from bottles or villages. Having to take your chance on a balloon which can contain literally anything? It's disappointing and sad every time. They really need to fix this because why in the world did they think 3 seasonal events at once was a good idea? And why didn't they just put one month for one seasonal DIY? Also, for the entirety of the Halloween event, I didn't get a single seasonal DIY? It's so weird, I don't understand the logic behind any of it.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 27, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> While annoying, I'm not looking forward to the snowmen diy. That seems a little less reliable.


While it is true that you have to make the snowboys _perfect_, there's also a perk: there aren't physical diy cards for the frozen set. They are automatically registered into your nookphone. Perfectly reliable, imho. To boot, there's not a chance of getting a dupe diy, as when you finish receiving the 14-piece diy set (and the wand diy), any perfect snowboys you make afterward will just gift you a random piece of the frozen set in the mail.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 27, 2020)

I really hope Christmas DIYs won't be this hard to obtain because I want everything. I love Christmas sooo much and I WILL spend 50 hours chasing balloons for the recipes lol. I have a sneaking suspicion that they made it unbelievably tedious so that it would encourage trading. Well the more they pull this kind of stuff the less likely I'll subscribe to their Online! That's not nice Nintendo!


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 27, 2020)

I appreciate how they tried to give us another way to obtain the DIYs but equally i just don't have the patience to be running up and down the beach every five minutes for a *chance* to get a DIY! I've never been big on popping balloons anyway so the only reason I've been popping them since getting the Nook miles achievement is to try and get these DIYs. might be time for me to renew my nintendo switch online and do some trading!


----------



## Bilaz (Nov 27, 2020)

Maybe Nintendo just intended for people to get a few every year through normal gameplay
The seasonal diys reappear every year, the holidays do not
I personally traded for all the furniture I wanted to display in my house, and I'll be on the lookout for diys casually in the years to come


----------



## Hsn97 (Nov 27, 2020)

I completely agree. It bugs me so much that they show you all these gorgeous items in the Nintendo Directs and yet your chances of actually getting any are just so insanely low. At this point I’d rather them be paid DLC. At least I could actually guarantee being able to get them then!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 27, 2020



Bilaz said:


> Maybe Nintendo just intended for people to get a few every year through normal gameplay
> The seasonal diys reappear every year, the holidays do not
> I personally traded for all the furniture I wanted to display in my house, and I'll be on the lookout for diys casually in the years to come



A few? I haven’t even found one yet and the events over! And it’s not even like I haven’t grinded for hours for the damned things.


----------



## Snek (Nov 27, 2020)

I agree TOTALLY! This is honestly one of the worst things about Diys. Im glad that they decided to use the balloon presents other than the horrid balloon furniture but seriously...they could find other ways for us to obtain seasonal Diys other than the balloons. AC is a relaxing game for me and rushing around my island with a slingshot isn't too relaxing for me. I think they handled Turkey Day diys better than Bunny Day. Bunny Day was absolute madness with the balloons. So hopefully the developers will find more innovative ways for us to give us event/seasonal Diys in the future


----------



## airpeaches (Nov 27, 2020)

I definitely agree. The fact that players have to rely on such a random system to get all of the seasonal DIYs is very frustrating and totally unreliable. Players interested in collecting them will still grind to get all the DIYs no matter what, so putting in a more reliable system would've been nice. Personally, I felt the method they used for Halloween DIYs was quite effective; villagers in your town crafting the DIYs each day was a really nice way to earn them, and it's not like you didn't have to go out of your way to collect them all. Some days none of mine did (while I was active in game) while other days I was able to get a couple by visiting friends' islands. The Turkey Day DIYs were handed out in a really nice way too, I liked having to put a little effort in to earn the whole set! But yeah, I feel like the AC team definitely could've incorporated a bit of a better way to distribute the seasonal ones.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Nov 27, 2020)

i literally was just chatting about this to my friends  this is what made us stop playing regularly because it’s not really motivating us to work for these seasonal DIYs. and like the next thing you know they’re off season already, time for a new items to display like lol bye


----------



## -Lumi- (Nov 27, 2020)

Yeah, I’m really not a fan of seasonal DIYs being in balloons only. Their spawn rate is already spotty at best, it’s even worse when you’re trying to find DIYS and it feels like there’s _always _an overlapping event when it comes to seasonal DIYs. It makes no sense why they can’t wash up on the beach, be crafted by villagers, or like somebody else said - why can’t our player think up DIYs while we’re collecting maple leaves, cherry blossoms, mushrooms, etc? That would fit perfectly with it, imo. If my character can think of DIYs for weeds & trash surely they can think up DIYs for maple leaves!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Nov 27, 2020)

I am also not a fan.

However, it wasn't painful collecting them. (I just had to trade here in this forum.)


----------



## N a t (Nov 27, 2020)

Big mood. I haven't completed a single seasonal DIY set since the Cherry Blossom one, which was also very difficult. I just don't have it in me, especially when balloons can be somewhat random?? I get that they kinda have a schedule but I still have to find out where they are on the map, all I have to go off of is what direction they float in, for the most part.


----------



## RETSAMDET (Nov 27, 2020)

Agreed. I think I finally finished my fall collection, but I’ve put twenty or twenty five hours into the game in the past week, and at least fifteen to twenty of those hours were active balloon farming. And with running in and out of buildings every five minutes to try to maximize my odds of getting a balloon to spawn, I didn’t have much time to do anything else between balloons. It also took so long that now fall is pretty much over, and I’m gearing up to decorate for Christmas instead, which means I may not even use the items I’ve crafted until next year.

I really want to start decorating for Christmas, but the DIY window for that looks fairly brief, and a little close to the holiday for comfort. I’m worried that I’m not going to have time to collect everything, and it will take what should be a relaxing activity and turn it into something tedious and stressful.

I had no problem with the Spooky recipes, and didn’t have to shoot them down from balloons (I got all of them from villagers crafting DIYs). I wish all of the balloon recipes were available that way as well. I also appreciate events that let us buy the recipes (like the aftermath of Turkey Day, though I got those during the event).


----------



## AssassinVicz (Nov 27, 2020)

I've managed to get 4-5 mushroom Diys from balloons (Excluding the ones i've traded on here). This was mostly from me tearing down my island and redecorating it since I was fed up of how it looked.

I think villagers/bottles should have these recipes at hand, as not every can or probably want to spend hours trying to farm DIY recipes. 
Plus some people don't have access to trading platforms/nintendo online so, its not like they can get them if they miss them. 

It seems like an odd feature to have exclusive to just balloons.


----------



## Aurita (Nov 27, 2020)

I am also not a big fan of seasonal recipes being in the balloons, but I’d rather have them in balloons than solely in the bottles...that would take so much longer 

i bet a good chunk of my hours in the past couple months was spent just balloon hunting for the fall, mushroom, and maple diys (and spooky too I guess). I hate how you get so many duplicates before you even complete the set  if only you can get them from villagers as well then it would be much easier to complete


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Nov 27, 2020)

I did a combination of farming balloons and buying/trading on TBT to get the full Tree's Bounty, Mush, and Maple Leaf recipe sets for both my S/O and my own main + side characters. Yes, for the two side characters, I didn't have to get them this year, but I am a rip-the-bandaid-off-asap type of person. 

I really liked the mechanism for obtaining Spooky recipes in October. It gave you another reason to spend time talking with your residents, and you were pretty much guaranteed to get all the recipes by the end of the month. You could speed up this process if you have the Nintendo Online subscription by visiting other islands with villagers crafting a Spooky recipe. 

I think 90% of my playtime in November was spent farming balloons. There were some evenings where I gave up after an hour of running up and down the beach, only to get crafting materials. Then the next night, I would get a seasonal recipe (which may or may not be a duplicate) maybe once every five or so balloons.  It might be just bad RNG luck, but I've never gotten a recipe from shooting down balloon while I was doing other stuff on my island, which is really unfortunate for folks who want to decorate with the seasonal items but may only have short periods of time throughout the day to play the game.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 27, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> There were some evenings where I gave up after an hour of running up and down the beach, only to get crafting materials.



I did this every day. I somehow got almost all of the Spooky items and a mush partition, but that was it. NO MORE NO LESS. It’s almost got me thinking my copy of ACNH is broken or corrupted because it’s insane..


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh my gods I completely agree I was literally just complaining about this to my boyfriend lmao. If they gave us DIYs in the bottles and through the villagers it would be totally fine! But the balloons are so annoying! They only come every once in a while and the balloons can be hard to find. Like I don’t want to spend my play time chasing after balloons! And then of course DIYs aren’t the only thing that could be in balloons! And you can get repeat ones or regular ones! Definitely a very annoying part of the game


----------



## GnarlyGarden (Nov 28, 2020)

I feel like the RNG changed with the Turkey Day event.  It was raining balloons when Franklin was cooking and again today.  I’ve gotten a bunch of mush diys in these last 2 days.


----------



## Starboard (Nov 28, 2020)

GnarlyGarden said:


> I feel like the RNG changed with the Turkey Day event.  It was raining balloons when Franklin was cooking and again today.  I’ve gotten a bunch of mush diys in these last 2 days.


I thought I was the only one! I noticed my balloons seemed to disappear for a while in November, and now they're back.


----------



## Katie0391 (Nov 28, 2020)

I found like 4 of the maple DIYs, and no mush ones during maple season. Then yesterday I got the last 3 mush DIYs I needed in less than an hour


----------



## wolfie1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Completely agree. The fall DIYs started appearing in September, but by mid-November I still had only 3 or 4, and not for the lack of balloons (although they took way longer to spawn than before). Every day I'd be able to pop 2 or 3, but they'd never give me seasonal DIYs, and the very few instances I did get one, it would be the ONLY one or two I'd gotten before, so I gave up and bought every DIY I was missing on TBT, as well as all mushroom DIYs that I wouldn't even bother with because if I hadn't been able to get every fall DIY in almost three months, I wouldn't be able to get the mushroom DIYs in 10 days lol.

I'm definitely not looking forward to the winter DIYs, as the method will be the same and I have other real-life matters to attend to. Also, I hope the only space I haven't decorated can get snowballs to spawn, because otherwise I'll have to tear everything down to make room, which I wouldn't be happy about.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 28, 2020)

Yeah I feel that. I never had trouble getting seasonal DIYs until mushroom and maple season.  I wonder if they decreased the spawn rates or something because I too had to buy them off people online after spending too many hours trying to farm balloons.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 28, 2020)

Yeah, it kinda sucks. 
I mean I have gotten a couple from villagers right when you could start getting much room ones. None in the bottles. Any other ones have been all from balloons. There is still some I need. Seems to take forever. I keep leaving my switch on while I am doing other stuff and hope I will just notice them. Because it seems like the only way I get them is if I am pretty much playing the game all day .

I love Animal Crossing but some things to make me think; Do they think I can just play Animal Crossing all day everyday. 
I wish.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 28, 2020)

Agreed. It’s so time consuming having to look for them, especially when not every balloon has one in it. Plus, not everyone has the time to look for them and it makes it even harder when balloons come every five minutes. So technically you only get about 12 balloons an hour.


----------



## Mairen (Nov 28, 2020)

I dont know... I never had issues finding all of the recipes from any season and I never sat around all day balloon hunting either. The most I've done is dedicate one or two hours on occasion to popping balloons but I dont have time to sit there all day every day doing this.

All I can figure is I am extremely and uncharacteristically lucky with these, and this is a case of a lot of people wanting things immediately without having to put much effort into getting them so when they dont get every single diy in one day, they call it a bad system and storm off to buy them all instead.

I can sympathize with the people who actually do put hours and hours of effort every day into balloon hunting for these diys and still come up with only 1 or 2 diys after a whole month of effort but that still seems so statistically rare to occur... even with that 15% chance of a recipe to appear in each balloon. When you consider balloons typically spawn every 5-10 minutes, even popping every balloon to spawn each hour should give you a good chance of a recipe or two.

Maybe this comes from my history of playing games where things had sometimes even a .1% drop rate and I still had a blast hunting for those items, so for me 15% is like a giveaway.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Dec 1, 2020)

By the way, we are going to pop a lot of balloons this December. I decided not to bother with it really.


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 1, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I dont know... I never had issues finding all of the recipes from any season and I never sat around all day balloon hunting either. The most I've done is dedicate one or two hours on occasion to popping balloons but I dont have time to sit there all day every day doing this.
> 
> All I can figure is I am extremely and uncharacteristically lucky with these, and this is a case of a lot of people wanting things immediately without having to put much effort into getting them so when they dont get every single diy in one day, they call it a bad system and storm off to buy them all instead.
> 
> ...


This is my experience too? Sometimes I really feel like the RNG is favourable when you just play
idk I have wayyyy too many DIYs for it to just be a consistent 15% drop rate
when I terraform I usually see like 1 or 2 balloons an hour float directly over me and 70% of the time it’s a new diy


----------



## Romaki (Dec 1, 2020)

Agreed. It's just a ploy to get people to play more throughout the day.


----------



## Giovana (Dec 1, 2020)

Its difficult to catch DIYs from ballons
It was hard for me in maple season 
I worried about winter lol


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 1, 2020)

It's among the first tasks I tackled in game, besides collecting every color variation of every furniture, as that too can be a nightmare for its own reasons. Sure I had to pay a couple of hundred NMT to get, and hunt down recipes selling for less than 200 NMT, which was a challenge in itself, but I can now enjoy the month of December stress free and only focus on decorating, fishing/bug catching and Toy Day, which I have no problem with, since they're my favorite pass time activities when I actually play the game. 

I also had a breaking point about a week or so in with the furniture and about a month or so with DIY recipes.


----------



## saramew (Dec 1, 2020)

I didn't have motivation to play much this November aside from Turkey Day. I time traveled back to keep collecting the DIYs and am currently suffering for it :')
I agree that it is too hard- getting all of the cherry blossom DIYs wasn't nearly as painful for me. I'm struggling to get only the select ones I really liked. Villagers should definitely be teaching seasonal DIYs like for Halloween...


----------



## just-kidding (Dec 1, 2020)

I don't know. Seasonal DIYs, I guess you could say they fly right past me.


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 1, 2020)

ik!!! why cant the villagers craft the seasonal diys like they did with the spooky diys??? and why cant we get them from messages in bottles!!!


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 1, 2020)

Starboard said:


> I really hope Christmas DIYs won't be this hard to obtain because I want everything.



They will be. I TT'd to Dec 15 and just  spent an entire hour and a half popping balloons on the beach. I found 0 Festive DIYS, and when I finally gave up, I found a frozen (Snowboy) DIY.

I don't TT normally, but dang, I'd like to have my town decorated before December is already over.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 1, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> They will be. I TT'd to Dec 15 and just  spent an entire hour and a half popping balloons on the beach. I found 0 Festive DIYS, and when I finally gave up, I found a frozen (Snowboy) DIY.
> 
> I don't TT normally, but dang, I'd like to have my town decorated before December is already over.


Oh nooooooo 
This isn't making me exited to play  I don't know what the devs were thinking.


----------



## Iris_T (Dec 1, 2020)

I managed to get all the fall diy's, but it was a grind and quite boring...I hope they made some changes (bottles or villagers as others said) so it's more fun/easy.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Dec 1, 2020)

I wouldn't [personally] mind the balloon only thing if the rates were better. As it is balloon farming is a slog and we shouldn't have to resort to farming to get these.


----------



## PajamaCat (Dec 1, 2020)

I've been struggling since this game launched to get the seasonal DIY's. I don't know if it's because I'm more of a casual player and I don't spend that long on the game each day but it seems like none of the balloons I pop ever have DIY's. I always end up with 5,000 bells or random crafting materials. I honestly wish we could just buy the items in the store or something.


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 1, 2020)

I’ve had relatively good luck with seasonal DIYs, since I pop balloons often during terraforming. Also, I think I read somewhere that the chances of you getting a DIY drops after popping 10 balloons a day or something along that line. So I’m not sure if that’s Nintendo’s intent, but based on this theory, it’s not possible to collect all seasonal DIYs in one day. 

that said I do agree the method of getting the seasonal DIYs could be diversified...halloween recipes were significantly easier to obtain than the maple/mushroom DIYs


----------



## cherrygirl (Dec 2, 2020)

Trying to find the diys only through the balloons is so annoying. For the spring diys my mum literally farmed the balloons to get the diys. I liked what they did in Halloween where you could get them from villagers, balloons and finally jack or even harvest day. I love how I could just buy the diys instead of having to do the whole event. Made life so much easier. I honestly wish Nintendo would do that with the seasonal diys. Like you could buy them from nooks after the season


----------



## Monokuma73 (Dec 2, 2020)

In my opinion it's an explanation for this. Making game harder, big N. trying to extend life cycle - trying in "funny" way this game to be more attractive.
Now, when I'm reading your comments in this topic, but not only here, I can see more players becoming more disappointed with new changes. What is more interesting, game hasn't been on the market full year yet. If big N. will be making similar decision, more people became unhappy and this leads to fall of active players.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm actually surprised they're not worried about losing players with all the unnecessarily annoying additions to this game lol


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 2, 2020)

People are never happy though lol. In New Leaf everyone was annoyed because balloons were worthless because the set was easy to complete and there was nothing else to shoot balloons down for. Now DIY hunting is a challenge that’s meant to last a few years and be an exciting surprise to shoot down and everyone is farming them because they want them all now :/


----------



## Starboard (Dec 2, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> People are never happy though lol. In New Leaf everyone was annoyed because balloons were worthless because the set was easy to complete and there was nothing else to shoot balloons down for. Now DIY hunting is a challenge that’s meant to last a few years and be an exciting surprise to shoot down and everyone is farming them because they want them all now :/


I get what you mean, I didn't really mind that I got barely any Autumn DIYs because I can wait for those, but I'm sad for the Christmas ones since I'm worried I can't even decorate at all for Christmas this year which is sad :/


----------



## FaerieRose (Dec 2, 2020)

I must have really good luck, since I usually get all the seasonal DIY within about 10 days, no balloon farming or trading necessary. Just a couple hours of normal playtime daily, and I pull my slingshot out when a balloon goes by.


----------



## Serabee (Dec 2, 2020)

I thought Nintendo had it right with the Halloween event- you could get them from balloons OR from villagers. Since I have the majority of DIYs otherwise, I don't generally go to villager houses to check if they're crafting, 'cause what's the point? Having villagers craft them was a huge help and I got all those DIYs super quick.

Even Bunny Day wasn't so bad with the special Bunny Day balloons so at least you knew what was in them and what you were getting, and there were way more of them.

Even if there was just some way to know WHERE a balloon was coming from. Like, where along the shore. I can't be the only one who sometimes totally misses balloons when there is supposed to be one because I simply can't find it. I run up and down the beach and it somehow slips past. SO annoying.

And there's no way I'm bothering with the balloon "trick". That takes a ton of work and, most importantly, it'll make my island look terrible. I don't want to have to set it up and then take it back down.


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 2, 2020)

cherrygirl said:


> I liked what they did in Halloween where you could get them from villagers, balloons and finally jack or even harvest day. I love how I could just buy the diys instead of having to do the whole event. Made life so much easier. I honestly wish Nintendo would do that with the seasonal diys. Like you could buy them from nooks after the season



Or maybe sell them for Nook Miles in the Nook Stop


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 2, 2020)

Tbh I kinda wish I knew about *all *seasonal DIYs being in balloons in the previous months because I missed out on the summer shell DIYs from not knowing about that. I kinda wish there was a much better way of handling seasonal DIYs like maybe sell them through the Nook store or be given from villagers like the halloween DIYs,


----------



## Monokuma73 (Dec 3, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Tbh I kinda wish I knew about *all *seasonal DIYs being in balloons in the previous months because I missed out on the summer shell DIYs from not knowing about that. I kinda wish there was a much better way of handling seasonal DIYs like maybe sell them through the Nook store or be given from villagers like the halloween DIYs,



It looks like some inconsistent in rules... literally. Whoever missed Turkey Day could easily go to Nook's Cranny and buy whole bunch of recipes.  Now, we expected to hunt for balloons only.


----------



## JKDOS (Dec 3, 2020)

Monokuma73 said:


> It looks like some inconsistent in rules... literally. Whoever missed Turkey Day could easily go to Nook's Cranny and buy whole bunch of recipes.  Now, we expected to hunt for balloons only.



The main problem is that the Turkey Day DIYs otherwise could only be obtained by playing on 1 day of the year. Some people will be unable to play on such a day due to various reasons, most common though being work or they actually celebrate that day IRL with family. So Nook's offering them in store makes sense. These other DIYs, such as Mushroom or Maple, are offered for weeks and as much as months long. So players should all have  time to find them


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm currently just sitting around hoping for a balloon to go by and it be a DIY I dont have. I have almost no fall DIYs and it will soon be winter switch over so I'll be struggling to collect those also.


----------



## Xme (Dec 3, 2020)

I agree, I feel like I’m missing out of a lot of happiness.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 3, 2020)

I've personally had to accept that as a non-TT player I will most likely complete (or try to) the fall and winter DIYs next year. It's nice to have something to do next year but I feel the reason why seasonal DIYs are so frustrating is because they're tailored to be used during specific seasons. If I don't grind I won't be able to decorate for fall or christmas. It just leaves you feeling kind of bad and left out and there isn't much you can do about it since it's all RNG.

It especially feels bad when some real life emergencies happened and I know I won't be able to play a lot this coming winter. It would be nice to be able to deck out my island with festive stuff when I do get the chance to play, but that would then require me to grind for a chance at getting something. If I barely have the time to play then how on earth am I supposed to have the time to grind...?​


----------



## Eureka (Dec 3, 2020)

FaerieRose said:


> I must have really good luck, since I usually get all the seasonal DIY within about 10 days, no balloon farming or trading necessary. Just a couple hours of normal playtime daily, and I pull my slingshot out when a balloon goes by.



Same here. Usually I get majority of mine just doing things on my island. I haven't experienced very many duplicates of new seasonal DIYs at all. If I'm having really bad luck I just sit on my beach and wait for balloon's, that is the most farming I do.
The way it is designed now doesn't bother me all that much. Especially when online trading is so easy. If I'm really unlucky and cannot be bothered farming then I can just trade for the DIYs. 

Sure it would be for way more convenient if villagers gave them out, but they don't. I'm not going to stop playing or let it ruin my enjoyment of the game.


----------



## marea (Dec 3, 2020)

I was just checking a list of the items in the cherry blossom set and i am shocked that there are more than i thought because i only ever came across 2 or so of them. That was at the start of the game too so i was actively playing and shooting balloons. I guess i just didnt have much luck in getting all the ones i wanted.


----------



## Barney (Dec 4, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Or maybe sell them for Nook Miles in the Nook Stop



That would also give us something to spend all these Nook miles on...I've got almost 400k just sat there doing nothing.


----------



## elphieluvr (Dec 4, 2020)

I am a completionist and refuse to time travel, so I spent about 8-9 hours farming balloons over the 10 days that the maple recipes were available. I did get them all but let's be real, that's probably because I'm currently unemployed. That was kind of a ridiculous level of grind for 9 recipes.

To be fair, I do feel more satisfied with myself for having gotten it when it took a lot of work, even if the work was just a grind. But yeah, for people who only play even 1-2 hours a day it can feel undoable and I'm sure that's super frustrating. Honestly even if the chances for a recipe were just a little higher it would be better, I probably shot down 100 balloons for those 9 recipes.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 4, 2020)

While I'm able to wait to get most seasonal DIYs, I think for something like the festive ones they shouldn't make you grind for them so much. Because people just want to decorate their town for Christmas, it shouldn't be a thing that you can only do if you're lucky.


----------



## avieators (Dec 4, 2020)

ur right and u should say it and also why'd they have the villagers give out the halloween ones and said screw the rest of them,,,the autumn diys     i'm gonna have to stay in november on my new island for agesssss


----------



## Greatfox424 (Dec 6, 2020)

It is super frustrating! And then you go online and see people already have their islands so decked out for the holidays. I don't ever time hop, so I guess shame on me.


----------



## Tiffany (Dec 6, 2020)

I have gotten all the seasonal diys up to this point(and a friend gave me a few festive diys). I have bought many of them on here. I feel like the cherry blossom ones were a lot easier to get than the autumn diys. I really think diys should be obtainable from villagers/bottles. Balloon grinding sucks and I get easily frustrated with it which is why I end up buying them. Half the time the balloon doesn't show up and when it does it's usually junk not a diy. I have never been a fan of crafting in games to begin with and the ridiculousness of trying to get the diys just makes it worse. They really need to come up with a better system for this.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Dec 6, 2020)

yes! i agree! I really like how spooky day was. you could farm balloons or you get the diys from your villagers. farming balloons tends to get really tedious really fast.


----------



## kayleee (Dec 6, 2020)

I didn’t find a SINGLE mush/fall DIY in my game, so I resorted to trading for all of them on the forum. I foresee this happening with the winter themed DIYs as well


----------



## Baroque (Dec 6, 2020)

I definitely agree. I think Nintendo underestimated the amount of people who only play the game an hour or so a day at best, mostly focusing on routine stuff like hitting the rocks and plucking weed. I don't have time to balloon hunt, I have a real-life job, man. This forum actually saved my life on that end a couple times already since I can just "buy" them with TBT and stuff but that shouldn't be something Nintendo takes into consideration, really.

What I would do is have the seasonal DIYs be purchasable with Nook Miles but, since they're meant to be really rare, have them cost a truck-load of Nook Miles. That way, you both make Nook Miles more useful (I don't know about others but I'm sitting at 300 000 Nook Miles and I legitimately have no use for them) and make obtaining the DIYs less of a pain.


----------



## annex (Dec 6, 2020)

My sister plays a lot, and she is still missing two mush recipes. The only reason I got them was because I balloon farmed a couple of hours each day, for three days. I didn't have time to really enjoy the game. I was just trying to get those recipes.

I don't like to time travel, but I decided to travel to snow and holiday times, so I could get those recipes, then time travel back, so I could enjoy December and not worry about balloons. I'm just missing a couple of festive recipes now, and the ones I got took a lot of time balloon farming.


----------



## Starboard (Dec 6, 2020)

annex said:


> I don't like to time travel, but I decided to travel to snow and holiday times, so I could get those recipes, then time travel back, so I could enjoy December and not worry about balloons. I'm just missing a couple of festive recipes now, and the ones I got took a lot of time balloon farming.


I'm planning on travelling ahead to get recipes too. I don't know why they decided to have them available only after the 15th? I really want to decorate my island for the holidays and not worry about running out of time during those few weeks.


----------



## Imbri (Dec 6, 2020)

Maybe I got lucky, but I didn't have any trouble. I work a full-time job and manage a house on my own, so I don't play for hours, but I still didn't stress over getting all the recipes/materials. I actually felt like balloons stepped up a bit during maple leaf season (although not to the horrific levels of Bunny Day).

I'll be looking forward to getting the winter items now. I tend to decorate more seasonally than holiday-specific, so that might help take some of the pressure off, for me.


----------



## Mt_Moon (Dec 6, 2020)

The mush recipes were the first time I really had trouble getting them. I don't remember any of the other ones taking as long. Hoping the winter ones won't be the same way!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 7, 2021)

Even to this day they are still making Seasonal DIYS harder to get and its always in those stupid Balloon gifts. I mean seriously why can't we get them from Villager Crafting or DIY bottles? I don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 7, 2021)

I got all the cherry blossom diys last year luckily. I am trying now to help my friend get the ones she's missing. I didn't realize that since I have them all I now only have a 5% chance to get a diy in a balloon. Why? Why drop it so low just because I already have them? I just want to help my friend and balloon grinding is annoying enough already.


----------



## maria110 (Apr 8, 2021)

I've been thinking the same thing.  I had been hoping for my recently reset island  to earn the cherry blossom recipes more easily but so far, I only have 4.  I've played quite a lot on that island since April 1st.


----------



## Emfirenze (Apr 8, 2021)

It is getting very frustrating.  I've popped about 30 balloons for the past 3 days and not a single cherry blossom recipe dropped.  With this rate I'll never get all the recipes since I've only got 7 of them so far.  I really want that pretty lantern DIY.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 8, 2021)

I agree! I haven't gotten a single cherry blossom diy. I've had to go online and buy them from people, which honestly is probably Nintendo's plan to get more online membership sales. I'm beginning to think that the cherry blossom diys don't exist in my town.


----------



## JemAC (Apr 8, 2021)

I wouldn't mind the seasonal DIYs only been available in balloons if every balloon I popped had a DIY in it during the season, at least until I'd collected all the DIYs. During the winter months I was fortunate with the balloons and managed to get a lot of the DIYs quite quickly but most other times, especially regarding the mushroom and cherry blossom ones, the balloons have nearly always held bells or furniture items. Farming balloons isn't really a fun pastime for me so if they're not going to greatly increase the drop rate of the DIYs in the balloons then they really need to add another way to get them.


----------



## Azrael (Apr 8, 2021)

For the first few seasonal diy events I tried to hunt them and get them all myself. But it got real old real fast. Balloon hunting is exhausting. I do like that the balloons offer different things instead of just the ugly balloon furniture that was in New leaf lol. But I wish seasonal DIYs had a higher spawn rate or something. Of that you could also get them from the beach or villagers.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm lucky if I encounter 1 or 2 balloons in an average play session, and for the past few days I've just gotten useless stuff from them. What's the point?? There's no way I'm grinding all over again like I did for the festive set!


----------



## KrazyKarp (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm also in agreement seasonal DIYs being purely in balloons is a bad idea. I'm debating on whether I should set aside balloon hunting time or if I should do some online purchasing between other players. Either way it's annoying I can't just get them all through other gameplay methods besides balloon hunting.


----------



## marea (Apr 8, 2021)

I only got like two cherry blossom diys last year, didn't even know the others existed and was baffled when i found out how many there was.


----------



## moonford (Apr 8, 2021)

I honestly feel like villagers should be able to give you them if you give them a certain amount of cherry blossoms. Limiting them to balloons is rather silly and the balloon spawn rate is not that high (it usually takes about 5-10 minutes for a new balloon to spawn) if we consider the fact that we likely miss plenty of them due to doing other activities or on the off-chance that you enter a building while balloon is floating around somewhere.

I think the DIY balloons should have a higher spawn rate than the likes of the material balloons or even money balloons, which I find to be the most common and redundant.


----------

